# Simon & Garfunkel Soap Challenge Pic Thread



## Hazel (Aug 17, 2013)

I'm really unhappy with how my finished soap came out. I shouldn't have attempted rebatching in the microwave. But at least I got it done so I will embarrass myself by posting a pic. For everyone's viewing pleasure, here's the video which inspired my sad attempt at paying tribute to Simon  and Garfunkel. Just watch the vid, ignore the pic at the bottom, k? 

_*America*_

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3pWK9KASwFU[/ame]


----------



## JennH (Aug 17, 2013)

It's great! I would never even ATTEMPT something like that!


----------



## Hazel (Aug 17, 2013)

That's probably because you have better sense than me.


----------



## newbie (Aug 17, 2013)

OMG Hazel,

I just looked at the thread you made for your S&G challenge. I tried really hard not to laugh but I burst out laughing several times in spite of myself. That is absolutely hilarious. I don't mean it in a mean way because I laugh at my own soaps too and I've seen other soap you've made, so I know this is rather off for you.

Thank you for sharing your result. It may not be at all what you wanted, but it is the best thing I've seen all day.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hazel said I should post my message to her so I am. Don't think me too rude, but really, this soap is just too funny and not up to snuff for Hazel. Sometimes you have to call a spade a spade.


----------



## Hazel (Aug 17, 2013)

Thank you. It's fine. I'm still laughing, too. But you've got to admit it's better looking than the bath bombs with whipped soap I made awhile back that looked like they were formed from the south end of a dog. After typing this, I started to laugh again so hard that I got tears in my eyes. 

I just hope CaliChan will forgive me and not kick me out of her S & G fan club. I'm going to make another batch (this time CP!) tomorrow based on another song. Hopefully, I can redeem myself.

Watch the video - wonderful song and gorgeous scenery.


----------



## lsg (Aug 18, 2013)

Loved the video and you can still think of S&G everytime you use the soap.


----------



## Hazel (Aug 18, 2013)

I'm so glad you loved the video. I'm going to chop the soap up and add it to a CP batch. I had another idea so I think it will be a good addition because of the colors.


----------



## Aunt Polly (Aug 18, 2013)

*My contribution*

This is my contribution to the S&G Soap Challenge: 

_AT THE ZOO _
_Zebras are reactionaries,_
_Antelopes are missionaries,_
_Pigeons plot in secrecy,_
_And hamsters turn on frequently._
_What a gas! You gotta come and see_
_At the zoo._​ 

Gelled and colored with Celestial Colors, charcoal and TD. Scented with 'Storm Watch' from AH/RE.


----------



## newbie (Aug 18, 2013)

Aunt Polly, that is fabulous! I love the concept and how you did it. It's original and beautiful!


----------



## Hazel (Aug 18, 2013)

Aunt Polly - 

I agree absolutely fabulous!  I love the dark blue with white. I think the white section in the one in the front resembles a dove and the one in the back makes me think of a fern.

Now I'll go off and hang my head in shame.


----------



## Aunt Polly (Aug 18, 2013)

Awww!  I feel bad for you!  
Thank you for the compliments!  I really loved doing the modified tiger stripe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## kazmi (Aug 18, 2013)

Great job Aunt Polly!!  The color combo and stripes came out perfect


----------



## savonierre (Aug 18, 2013)

Kudos to you both on the great looking soap. I need to get making my soap, I have not had time..


----------



## Hazel (Aug 24, 2013)

I finally got around to posting pics of the rebatch of the first rebatch. Huh? :Kitten Love:

I crumbled up the bars from "America" and made another batch to pour over the crumbles and chunks. The colors weren't as bright as I hoped for but I'm still pleased with the result. Hopefully, this soap will redeem myself in other people's eyes. However, I'm still lousy at taking pictures so I'm not sure how well these will look online.

Kodachrome















Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## CaraCara (Aug 25, 2013)

Well, I like them Hazel.  I think they have a 'monster mash' appeal to them, which is probably not what you were striving for but I like the contrast and texture, especially with the stars.


----------



## newbie (Aug 25, 2013)

Ha! What a great way to use America and turn it into Kodachrome!!! Excellent thinking. What is the mold for the last pictures? Are they like half ovals, with a rounded exterior?


----------



## Hazel (Aug 25, 2013)

_*@ CaraCara - *_

I wasn't striving for anything other than using a lot more colors. I just wanted to make the soap usable. I was concerned  the soap would be too crumbly to hold up as a bar since I had rebatched in the microwave. Note to self: give up on rebatching in microwave, stick with double boiler or crockpot. :roll:

Hmm...Monster Mash - can I cheat and use this same pic for a Halloween challenge?

_*@ newbie - *_

I used the half egg cake silicone mold. I bought them from overstock.com but I don't see them anymore on that site. This is what they look like --> Freshware 5 Cavity Half Egg


----------



## CaliChan (Aug 25, 2013)

So heres my Simon and Garfunkel Challenge. I was pretty disappointed with it, so im going to end up doing it again. This one is inspired by "the sound of silence"


----------



## CaliChan (Aug 25, 2013)

Hazel said:


> I just hope CaliChan will forgive me and not kick me out of her S & G fan club. I'm going to make another batch (this time CP!) tomorrow based on another song. Hopefully, I can redeem myself.
> 
> Watch the video - wonderful song and gorgeous scenery.



I almost did my soap on the same song! But my friend insisted i do the sound of silence.
Dont worry your safe. mine flopped to.


----------



## Hazel (Aug 25, 2013)

How can you say it flopped? It's looks wonderful with the curve of green and cream. I'm wondering how you got swirl effect in the green section.


----------



## bodhi (Aug 25, 2013)

Perfect for Kodachrome!  (and probably not unicorns but definitely easter bunnies  )


----------



## Hazel (Aug 25, 2013)

bodhi said:


> probably not unicorns



Not yet, but give me time...you know I'll really screw up at some point. 

Because of the stars, I had to cut the batch a bit oddly so I ended up with 2 skinny pieces. I put them in the downstairs bathroom since the soap is so conditioning I wasn't concerned about it being a young soap. I also wasn't concerned about curing out the excess water since the batch was mostly made up of soap from approximately 2+ months ago. Anyway, the colors are very pretty once they get wet and the blue especially "pops". It really is very colorful soap. I'm happy with it.


----------



## CaliChan (Aug 26, 2013)

I think that the black and green swirled because i slid them on the insert instead of layering them the way i had planned. The insert I made was to small so I had to race to prevent the different 1/2s from combining. I was thinking about next time doing the white 1/2 one night and then the black and green the next. but part of me is afraid that they wont stay together if i do it that way. Oh yeah I forgot to mention that I scented it with eucalyptus and white thyme. (which smells amazing btw)


----------



## northernsoap (Aug 26, 2013)

I see soap like that and immediately I think - liquify. Those usually turn out to be the best liquid soaps evah.


----------



## Hazel (Aug 26, 2013)

CaliChan said:


> I was thinking about next time doing the white 1/2 one night and then the black and green the next. but part of me is afraid that they wont stay together if i do it that way.



I don't know if they would stay together but my first thought was they wouldn't. Eucalyptus and white thyme does sound wonderful. I used sage and lemongrass for mine.


----------



## Bann51 (Sep 2, 2013)

Scarborough Fair - Parsley was added this soap. This was my third CP. Tried a mantra swirl. Also my first try with titianium oxide, so you might see some white spots.


----------



## kazmi (Sep 2, 2013)

Bann51 that's only your 3rd cp?  It looks great!!!! What did you scent it with?


----------



## Hazel (Sep 2, 2013)

Wow! That looks great! If you hadn't had said it was your third, I would have assumed you had been making soap for a long time. I'm really glad you joined the challenge. :grin:


----------



## Bann51 (Sep 3, 2013)

Thanks alot for the positive feed back.  I scented it with Spearmint and added dried mint as well.


----------

